# Zander in Orth a.d. Donau



## Albrecht (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,
kennt jemand von Euch das VÖAFV Revier Orth a.d. Donau?
Ich habe neulich gesehn daß es dort schöne Buhnen gibt (die doch, laut vielen Artikeln, absolute Superplätze für Wels und Zander sind).

Die Tageskarte ist mit € 11 ein echtes Schnäppchen (besonders im Vergleich zur Jahreskarte die mit knapp € 400 zu Buche schlägt |kopfkrat ).

Petri,
Albrecht


----------



## Soxl (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Orth a.d. Donau*

Hoi,

kenn' ich bislang nur von einer Reviererkundung, befischt hab' ich's noch nie... Sieht gut aus, Fische gibt's dort ganz bestimmt einige - nicht nur Wels & Zander stehen auf Buhnen, Inseln und sonstige "Features" die das Revier so bietet #6 

Wären dort nicht sooo ermüdende Einschränkungen, hätte ich mich längst um eine Jahreslizenz bemüht, da ich auch noch recht nahe zum Revier wohne. Aber Nationalpark & VÖAFV, nöööö - da fahr ich lieber ein paar km weiter... 

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## Albrecht (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Orth a.d. Donau*

Hi Soxl,
danke für die Antwort!
Was für Beschränkungen meinst Du? 

Ich muss mich ausbessern: 
die Jahreskarte kostet "nur" €266 => 24 X Tageskarte. Finde ich ziemlich unverhältnismäßig.
Wieso Nationalpark, das Revier ist doch nur Hauptstrom?

Petri,
Al


----------



## Soxl (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Orth a.d. Donau*

Hoi Al (Bundy?)   

Mag sein, dass die Einschränkungen nicht für Jedermann massgeblich sind, für mich wären sie jedenfalls nur schwer erträglich:

- Spinnköder bis Ende Mai verboten
- im Mai generelles Angelverbot   
- striktes Nachtangelverbot (Sonnenauf- bis Sonnenuntergang, auch die Stunde davor/danach ist nicht)

Und ob Hauptstrom oder nicht ist der "Nationalpark Donau Auen GmbH" ziemlich wurscht. Das Nationalpark-Gebiet reicht vom Osten Wien's (ab etwa Lobau) bis an die slowakische Grenze entlang der Donau und dessen Altwässern, etc. --> Nationalpark Donauauen 

Dennoch - wie von mir schon angedeutet - halte ich das Revier für aussergewöhnlich fischreich, sicherlich eines der besseren in Wien und Umgebung. Also wenn Du mit diesen "rules" leben kannst sicherlich 'n Tip  #6  

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## Albrecht (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Orth a.d. Donau*

Hi Soxl,
das Spinnfischverbot macht das Wasserl natürlich uninteressant.

Ich verstehe diese Spinnfischerfeindliche Politik nicht...


----------



## Soxl (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zander in Orth a.d. Donau*

Hoi Al,

najo, wenn Du auf 'ne Tageskarte hin willst, kannst ja ab Anfang Juni die Spinnrute auch noch schwingen #6  

Gruss, Soxl


----------

